# Ladies Netball Team



## sarahf (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Does anyone know of a local ladies (we are 30 and 40)netball team around the Mijas Costa area, I live in Calahonda. My friend and I would love to join a team, we havent played for years but are willing....Thanks Sarah


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Moved post.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

sarahf said:


> Hi, Does anyone know of a local ladies (we are 30 and 40)netball team around the Mijas Costa area, I live in Calahonda. My friend and I would love to join a team, we havent played for years but are willing....Thanks Sarah



Met some girls over from the UK to play in a netball tournament recently, in Marbella.

Found this one googling - Marbella Netball Club 

They might be able to tell you of any others in the area, too.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My friend is in a netball team, she lives in La Duquessa (sp) I can find out more for you if you like. She often posts pictures on facebook of their matches LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## sarahf (Nov 15, 2011)

jojo said:


> My friend is in a netball team, she lives in La Duquessa (sp) I can find out more for you if you like. She often posts pictures on facebook of their matches LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


That would be great thanks. Sarah
x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sarahf said:


> That would be great thanks. Sarah
> x


My friend has said this:



> Tell her to have a look for the Mijas team they are looking for players right now... by all means she can come on to our Manilva site and am sure **** can give her a contact name.we are too far away for them to join us. Other wise there is the Marbella team who are really keen and good!!



Jo xxx


----------

